# lost in space :p



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

Also ich habe mal nen space pic angefangen des bild was ihr hier weiter unten findet ist vor einer halben stunde enstanden ich arbeite noch an den feinheiten z.B. nen ordnetlichen hintergrund und der mond mus kleiner werden denn der sieht ja so aus als würde er gleich auf die erde stürzen  und das wollen wir doch net ach ja ich sollte der erde auch noch wasser schenken *g* denn ohne wasser keine kohlenstoffeinheiten (leben)  

aber beurteilt selber wie ihr es findet


----------



## Scalé (2. Juli 2001)

bis auf den hintergrund gefällt mir das echt gut


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

also wenn du nen guten space hintergrund hast dann schick ihn mir mal zu ich brauche noch einen dann siehts auch gleich viel besser aus :]


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

ich hab mal so ein ähnliches Bild gemacht...
bloß ohne Erde... nur Sterne und Weltall...

die Erde sieht echt stark aus... ich bezweifel aber das du sie selber gemacht hast... oder irre ich mich da??
Denn rest solltest du nochmal überarbeiten..(ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine)

Ps:Wenn ich mein Bild finde dann stelle ich es hier auch aus...

und dein Bild hab ich etwas verändert... zwar ein einfacher Trick... aber was solls


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

argh mir ist grade mein rechner abgeschmiert und ich habe nicht als psd vorher abgesperichert shit sowas aber auch mus ich nochmal von vorne anfangen grrr ich dep ich  


Die erden textur die habe ich ausm internet gesaugt ich habe dann einfach nur nen 3dfilter drauf angewendet und wolla wars die erde fertig das selbe mit dem mond nur ist der zu groß *g*

na ja egal jetzt kann ich jedenfalls gleich nochmal neu anfangen.

Hast du ne idee wie ich die breiche auf der erde die mit ozeanen gefüllt sind zum glänzen bekomme denn so wies da auf dem gif ausieht könnte man denken irgendwer hat den stöpsel gezogen und das wasser abgelassen *g*.

Aber na ja ich war eh noch nicht zufrieden mit der wolken decke der erde kann ich jetzt jedenfalls nochmal alles richtig machen *g* vieleicht macher ich auch noch nen asteroiden der in der athmosphäre verglüt mal schaun aber was ich brauche ist ein weltall pic von der milchstraße von der position der erde aus, es soll ja realistisch sein gelle :>


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

Das mit dem Wasser kapier ich nicht so ganz...
aber wenn du es zum glänzen bringen willst...
markierst die Erde
filter >>renderingfilter>>beleuchtungseffekte

dann suchst du dir irgend eine Beleuchtung aus... ist glaube ich egal..
dann spielst du mit den Werten rum...
besonders wichtig sind hierbei.... Metall oder Plastik und Glanz
bei mir sieht das etwa so aus :


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

hmm da ich jetzt nochmal neu angefangen habe habe ich auch noch ein wenig verändert ich glaube so sieht es besser aus aber des mit dem wasser efekt habe ich noch net reingemacht mal schaun bin noch am probieren.


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

argh schonwieder abgeschmier zum glück habe ich aber abgespeichert *g* aber  das war vor 30min ;((


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

und hier jetzt die neue variante mit wasser reflektion und im oldstyle look schauts euch an:


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

sieht jetzt schon besser aus...

ne frage: könntest du das Bild von der Erde hier ausstellen... dann probiere ich es auch ein bisschen mit dem Weltall
Mal sehen wie meins dan aussieht :> 

und noch ne frage...
wie lahm ist dein Rechner ?? mein Pc ist Photoshop nur ein mal abgestürzt... und da hab ich mit nem pic von 2500 pixel*2000 pixel gearbeitet

wenn meinem Rechner sowas passieren würde, dann würde ich ihn ab  :#


----------



## Goku626 (2. Juli 2001)

*Besserer Weltraum Hintergrund*

Um den Weltraumhintergrund etwas interesannter zu machen 
würde ich einen Nebel einfügen oder andere Cosmischenerscheinungen


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

na ja ist ja so gesehen nicht meiner denn ich sitze hier noch im studium meiner zuhause hat 512MBRAM und jedemenge Mhz der schmiert nie ab aber der hier ist nur einer mit 128MB RAM und 500Mhz p2 *argh* p2 iiiii :] 

na ja und die erden texturen und die wolken texturen plus mond textur poste ich hier gleich mus sie nur verpacken kann nen bissel dauern

@Goku: schon aber es soll nicht zu viel werden denn es soll ein reales bild werden, öhm na ja so in etwa real wirds nicht sein da es ja in ps5.5 entsteht aber ihr wißt glaube was ich meine oder???


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

*hier die zip...*

so hier haste die maps (erde wolken mond) in einer zip saugs dir und mach was drauß ich fahr jetzt mit meinem neuen vollgefederten fahrad gen hause  und melde mich in einer stunde wieder. Wehe ich sehe dann kein pic von dir *g*


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

Sorry... so schnell geht das nicht...
1. Ich muss noch ein Referat in Technik machen
2. heute nacht habe ich 4 Stunden geschlafen und bin jetzt Sau müde
meine Augen sehen etwa so aus  
aber bis morgen wird es schon fertig werden... (vielleicht kommt es etwa um Mitternacht) wenn ich ein paar Stunden geschlafen habe ;(( 
.... ich werd mich beeilen...
versprochen 
Indianer Ehrenwort :smoke:


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (2. Juli 2001)

1. bitte benutzt die edit funktion
2. gibt es keinen p2 mit 500mhz


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

man darf sich doch mal vertippen ich meine natürlich nen p3 500

argh müssen denn immer alle so nen rummel drumm machen  

na ja egal.

@JU.: klar war ja auch nur nen scherz die bemerkung.


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

so jetzt hab ich mich eine Stunde dran gesetzt und probiert...
und was ist raus gekommen? 
1. Meine Augen sind zu gefallen
2. Ich hab vergessen das Bild unter *.psd zu speichern und ich habe immer noch nicht mein Technik Referat fertig

bevor ich auch noch das vergesse...
hier das Bild (ich werde aber noch mal ein neues machen)


----------



## First Virus (2. Juli 2001)

eile mit weiler lass dir zeit mach erst dein referat fertig und dann setz dich an des pic!!! das war nen befehl *g*


----------



## disaster_02 (2. Juli 2001)

*Weltraumhintergrund*

Ich habe auch irgend wann mal probiert so ein Weltraumpic zu machen.
Bin aber beim Hintergrund hängen geblieben.
Weiß nie was ich auf die Bilder drauf packen soll.
Naja, sagt mal was dazu:






 :# 
Viel Spaß noch beim Meckern... oder auch nicht 

Mein Internet Explorer ist jetzt zweimal abgestürzt als ich diese Antwort geschrieben habe.Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Mal.


Disaster_02


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (2. Juli 2001)

wenn ihr bilder macht, bitte ins battle forum


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

du musst ein paar Wolken hineinbringen...(Milchstraße)
Wer nicht weis wie das geht, bitte schön:
Mach nen neuen Alpha Kanal(Alpha1)
Weis Vordergrund Schwarz als Hintergrund 
danach Rendering  >> Wolken
Danach Tonwertkorektur ...
und danach den Kanal verlassen... und dann wieder weiter machen ... und am ende ein Tutorial schreiben


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juli 2001)

leutz wenn ich euch eins sagen darf
fuer weltall pix sind renderproggies unschlagbar


----------



## First Virus (3. Juli 2001)

ist schon klar aber für sowas simples wie heir brauch man keines denn ne erde dafür braucht man in nem render prog ewig lange erst die athmosphere dann die wolkendekce argh nee danke ist mir für des bissel zu viel arbeit und bis man ne sonne ordentlich modiefiziert hat ui nö keinen bock drauf :[

würde ich ne animation machen woll klar dann würde ich mir die mühe machen in einem render prog zu arbeiten aber für ein eintiges pic ist es so weniger arbeite als mit einem render prog.


----------



## JU. (3. Juli 2001)

hy...
was meint ihr eigendlich mir render proggies ? What's that?
Ich kenn zwar das Wort im zusammenhang mit 3D Modelling und bei Photoshop unter Filter >> Rendering >>... , aber ihr scheint ja damit was anderes zu meinen, oder?


----------



## First Virus (4. Juli 2001)

das mit dem moddeling trift es schon wir meinen halt programme mit denen man pylogone erstellt wie es einen beliebt und dann rendert man sie entweder in jpgs oder avi's etc


----------



## JU. (4. Juli 2001)

sag mir mal ein paar Programme mit denen man so etwas machen kann...
auf dem Gebiet bin ich nicht so sehr vertraut, und es währe echt nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet


----------



## First Virus (4. Juli 2001)

hmmm es wird hier sicher gleich ein mod kommen oder ein admin und uns daraufhinweisen das dies das falsche Forum ist aber die besten progs die ich für sowas kenne sind 3DStudioMax und Lightwave


----------



## JU. (5. Juli 2001)

bis jetzt hab ich nur mit Amapi gearbeitet...


----------



## First Virus (5. Juli 2001)

kenn ich net:{}


----------



## d0mest0s (5. Juli 2001)

Hi, kannst du mir bitte erklären wie ich so eine Kugel mache ? Habe deine Texturen heruntergeladen.
MfG Andi


----------



## JU. (6. Juli 2001)

Verzerrungsfilter >> wölben oder so...

es geht auch mit rendering Filter >> 3D..
und dann einen Kreis ziehen und verschieben...


----------



## Prailer (6. Juli 2001)

*@ disaster_02*

@ disaster_02:

Du musst die Sterne vor dem Planeten wegnehmen, Sterne sind immer Hinter den Planeten, da sie weiter entfernt sind !
Wenn du meinst das Bild sollte aber die Sterne als nah und den Planeten als fern darstellen, dann haste auch ein fehler gemacht, Sterne sind grösser als Planeten daher wäre, mal angenommen die Sterne willste in der grösse darstellen der Planet gar nicht mehr zu sehen.

Schmeiss noch ein UFO rein oder ein Sternenbild


----------



## Climbazise (7. Juli 2001)

'.x'._____________________________________________________ _ _  _
¤.'/Ist voll *****...
.'/das macht man mit 3d programmen.
/Und es ist auch egal womit es gemacht war, wichtig ist:
\sie muss interessant
',\aussehen.
·¤¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¨¯¨¨` ´
x''x'''',.''¤'·'´'·''¤''.'''.'''`''`''· ''','''¤''' ' ' ' ' '


----------



## First Virus (8. Juli 2001)

hey hey nun mal langsam denke auch daran das manche menschen nicht die nötigen geldquellen haben oder die richtige internet anbindung um sich solche programme zu besorgen und wenn sie nun hal einmal ps6 haben oder ähnliches geht es auch damit.
Wenn man animationen machen will ok dann sollte man ein 3dprog dafür haben aber für son ne simple szene wie ich sie gemacht habe ist so ein prog eher umständlich.

Wie du schon gesagt hast es ist egal womit man es gemacht hat hauptsache es sieht nach was aus.


----------

